# Lake stone, Century



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Heading out fri morning to Lake Stone in Century for a week. Anybody been in the last few weeks? wonderin' what the water level/grass situation is like


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i have not fished the lake in years but everytime i go by there there is a lot of campers and a lot of boats in the water . if i hear any thing i will send another post . sorry


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

went back in early april. 50 friggin boats on the water, not a bite in 4hrs. GOOD LUCK THOUGH!


----------

